# Help my jumbo neons!!



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2011)

How do I know if my neon are male or female. Is there a easy way to tell and how do I get them to breed?


----------



## RoadTestRuss (Jun 25, 2011)

Low lights, candles and Barry White music.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2011)

RoadTestRuss said:


> Low lights, candles and Barry White music.


HAHA very funny!! LOL


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Russ.....if it were only that easy with fish

To tell the male apart from the female ... a female will have a more round and fuller body also I read The male's the blue line is straighter. The female is rounder producing a bent blue line.

as for breeding: jumbo neon tetra breeding
neon tetra breeding


----------

